# Two Lumps cartoon series



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

I have been told (nicely) not to post in old threads. I saw one
about this series. 

In case you've not seen it before... here's the link to a 
hilarious cartoon series, "Two Lumps: The Adventures 
of Eben and Snooch"

I spent an hour reading the strip and laughing my head off.

Enjoy!

Harv


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I love "Two Lumps"! But your link didn't show up. Would you PM it to me? Thanks.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> I love "Two Lumps"! But your link didn't show up. Would you PM it to me? Thanks.


Oops... I think I forgot to paste it in!

If you still want it in a PM, I'll send it.

Harv


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah, go on and send it. It looks like the link was removed from your post. Thanks!


----------

